# CES2006: Pictures from the Show Floor



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Below are some additional shots of what Allen considered interesting. Some pretty cool stuff!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

More Shots


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And More Shots


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And some more pictures ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And some more pictures ....


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And some more pictures .....


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And some more pictures ......


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And some more pictures ........


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And Finally  ....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Got Space?
The first two pix show the new Denon AVR-5805 surround sound receiver. This has to be the largest general production receiver with the most connector density that I have ever seen. About $3500
Pix 3 & 4 show the little brother, the Denon AVR-4306 About $1995


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Anyone know what those things are in the first two pix? The one in the second pictrue is $1799 so it must do something.

The third and 4th. show a distributed digital audio system using house electrical wiring. DAvED.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

ATI Surruound Video processor with built in 7" screen.
DLink Wireless Media Center and Network drive.
Eton AM/FM/SW/XMSR. About $500
Eton sirius Clock Radio About $200


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Eton AM/FM/SW/XM Clock radio.
Eton AM/FM/SW/Sirius Clock Radio (non working prototype)
Garmin Fish Finder/XM Radio


----------

